# Beaux France



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

A majority of us enjoy travelling in France. Were have you been? What beautifil villages or places have you visited? Were would recommend to others?

Trevor


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Villeréal and surrounding bastides.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Isn't she 'La Belle France'?

So many villages to choose from - I have wonderful book by Dominique Reperant "The most beautiful villages of France" published by Thames & Hudson in 1990, and have managed to visit quite a number of those included over the years. Many are highlighted in the Michelin guides too, of course, but not always. Some areas have more than others, e.g. the bastides of the southwest, wine villages of Alsace, and many are certainly hotspots for visitors. 

It's hard to pick the most beautiful as there are so many, but a few seen last year which we enjoyed were Rochefort-en-Terre in the Morbihan, Brittany (a riot of floral colour); Apremont-sur-Allier in the Cher region (peaceful riverside village); Balazuc in the Ardeche; and Colmars (actually a small walled town) in the Verdon valley. A town we enjoyed last Year was Briancon (Europe's highest) in the Alps - very invigorating steep streets!

Terry


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone been to Domme? I have been told it is worth a visit


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

TM59 said:


> Anyone been to Domme? I have been told it is worth a visit


Spooky, the aire at Domme has just been entered into our database.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10187

Pete


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

La Belle France sounds good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been to Domme, yep its lovely but there are loads of places like that in the Dordogne. So the Dordogne would be on my List. Near to Domme is La Roque-Gageac, Sarlat, Les Eyzies and a bit further east the stunning Rocamadour. Not far from Rocamadour is the Gouffres de Padirac which are 2 km of underground caves, rivers and caverns. Unmissable if your in the Area. The Lot valley just south of Dordogne and the Tarn valley are also superb.

Where else?

Annecy and the Rhone Alps

Gavarnie and Cauterets in the Pyrenees

Just about all of Brittany, Dinan, Golfe du Morbihan, Quiberon, Cancal to name a few but its all lovely

Mont St Michel and much of Normandy is nice.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Try this website - Les plus beaux villages de France - it gives all the most beautiful villages in France. You can search by area and type of village (i.e wine or waterside etc.)

Cordes sur Ceil near Albi doesn't make the above website, but is worth a visit and has a decent aire. Watch out for the mossies though. I went to see some orchids in a field near the aire and was given a severe biting! :x :x

Sandy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

has nobody mentioned Bourgogne yet? Flavigny-sur-Ozerain is one of our favourite places there. (The movie 'Chocolat' with Juliette Binoche and Johnny Depp was shot there.) And if you love the more bustling towns, then Dijon should not be missed.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

TM59 said:


> A majority of us enjoy travelling in France. Were have you been? What beautifil villages or places have you visited? Were would recommend to others?
> 
> Trevor


I see someone else has mentioned the book available from the Tourist Offices. Quite often on our return journey we will take a route to see as many as possible.

They are worth a visit, try to get the book and when you are not sure where to go, open it find some near and go off and see what you have been missing.

I would definitely recommend them, best, all great in different ways.

Carol


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

carol said:


> TM59 said:
> 
> 
> > A majority of us enjoy travelling in France. Were have you been? What beautifil villages or places have you visited? Were would recommend to others?
> ...


Hi Carol
What book are you referring to please I have looked back on these post and other than a commercial book I cannot find anything from T Office.

Ron


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I think it is called Beau Villages de France.... it is I think basically the same as the web site, but getting web access in France is something else

Carol


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget >Villes et Villages Fleuris<

Theres some beauties 

Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes I agree that the Plus Beaux Villages list covers many of the best ones and we always call into a few each year.

The only book we've seen that lists them was a glossy picture book which cost about €30 but we print out a list of them by departments before we set off.

There are also Towns of Character eg Locronan in Brittany.

We have also picked up a FREE Michelin guide in tourist offices called

Les Plus Beaux Detours

which covers larger towns Carcassone, Figeac etc and has town plans which show camping-car parking (sometimes).

A couple of books we have used for France are the AA Secret France and I think there is one called Village France. Probably now out of print but have seen them in charity shops and the French version in bookshops in France. They are a bit large to carry around.

We mention many Plus beaux villages on our website  

and Flavigny s Ozerain is one of our favourites as well - we overnighted in the carpark

Steve


----------

